# Any of these good?



## -JOE- (Jul 14, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 4887&Nty=1

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 4887&Nty=1

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 4887&Nty=1

I want to stick with a Abu Garcia, becuase they are located near me. I will use it for catfish, musky, and northerns.


----------



## WAVEWALKER2006 (Jul 4, 2007)

GREAT FISHING RELLS I USE 6000. GOOD ALL AROUNDS RELLS .


----------

